# Skip The Dishes = Skip The Privacy



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I signed up for skip the dishes to see if the ping distances and tips are better than Uber eats. It isn’t until after you pay for and pick up the delivery bags that you are able to go online. Once you attempt to go online, you discover that skip the dishes REQUIRES iPhone permission to track your GPS location “Always” and you cannot go online with permission set to “While using the app.” Why does STD need to know where I am when I am not using their app. I asked that question via the help line and was told they do not. I then responded with the facts and the have not replied.

I will be skipping “skip the dishes” until the privacy issue is resolved.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

You don't have to be online. Just log out. ..


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

dave_guy said:


> You don't have to be online. Just log out. ..


It doesn't matter if you "just log out" SkipTheDishes still has the ability to track your location when you are logged out or close the app. You give them that permission in your iPhone settings.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> ...Why does STD...


Worst brand acronym ever. What were they thinking with that name, lol.


----------



## ezpz (Feb 5, 2017)

Grubhub does the same, yet nobody brought it up.


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

In android you can "force stop" under the settings/apps at end of shift like I do... If I don't have a shift for more than a few days I uninstall it and reinstall at start of next shift. 
I do it more to save battery and data usage when out on the road but agree with you guys that it real shady of them to constantly track us even when we are not on shift.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I signed up for skip the dishes to see if the ping distances and tips are better than Uber eats. It isn't until after you pay for and pick up the delivery bags that you are able to go online. Once you attempt to go online, you discover that skip the dishes REQUIRES iPhone permission to track your GPS location "Always" and you cannot go online with permission set to "While using the app." Why does STD need to know where I am when I am not using their app. I asked that question via the help line and was told they do not. I then responded with the facts and the have not replied.
> 
> I will be skipping "skip the dishes" until the privacy issue is resolved.


Looks like your time here is over. Every app requires that you provide that; Uber, Lyft, DD, PM, Cavy, etc


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Looks like your time here is over. Every app requires that you provide that; Uber, Lyft, DD, PM, Cavy, etc


No. They don't. Please educate yourself before commenting.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> No. They don't. Please educate yourself before commenting.


You don't know what you're talking about. How else can your mileage be established BEFOREHAND by the companies if they don't know where you are at the time Einstein?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. How else can your mileage be established BEFOREHAND by the companies if they don't know where you are at the time Einstein?


You are not even understanding or addressing the issue of allowing STD to access my gps while NOT using their app. Please go back and read the OP more carefully. If you need help with comprehension, ask a literate adult.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> You are not even understanding or addressing the issue of allowing STD to access my gps while NOT using their app. Please go back and read the OP more carefully. If you need help with comprehension, ask a literate adult.


Figure out how GPS works. If you need help, ask an 11 year old.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Figure out how GPS works. If you need help, ask an 11 year old.


It is obvious that you have no desire to comprehend the issue at hand. Therefore you must be trolling.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> It is obvious that you have no desire to comprehend the issue at hand. Therefore you must be trolling.


It's obvious you don't know how the requirements for the share economy works for indie contractors. Therefore you must be *****ing with no purpose.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> It's obvious you don't know how the requirements for the share economy works for indie contractors. Therefore you must be *****ing with no purpose.


It's obvious you are working yourself into a frenzy without complete understanding of the issue, or knowing the difference in privacy settings on an iPhone.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> It's obvious you are working yourself into a frenzy without complete understanding of the issue, or knowing the difference in privacy settings on an iPhone.


Yes, I am indeed working myself into a frenzy. In fact I have surpassed frenzy mode and just now entered the tizzy phase.


----------

